# Shrinking shirts messes bunches up transfer



## jbigelow (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm fairly new to heat transfers but it seems like my shirts which are 100% cotton are shrinking significantly after washing and the transfer lines bunch up a little bit and won't lay flat. Is this common? Does it have to do with how I'm pressing the shirt or the shrinking?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What shirts are you using? They shouldn't be shrinking that much.


----------



## jbigelow (Sep 11, 2013)

Anvil 980 ringspun cotton. It doesn't show up on every design but I have a shirt with a large 'I' on it which is probably 4-5 inches tall and it becomes wavy after washing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We use that shirt a lot and don't have complaints about excessive shrinkage. 

Are you washing aggressively? Hot water, high heat drying?

Do you wash your shirts before you sell them? If so, wash first, then press your transfers.


----------



## jbigelow (Sep 11, 2013)

I am washing in hot water and high heat for testing because some customers will do that. I've read on here not to wash shirts before selling them.. plus I live in a small apartment without a washer and dryer so it isn't really feasible to do that. Maybe I should tell customers to wash on low heat?


----------



## TeeCompressed (Nov 13, 2012)

We tell all our customers to follow the care instructions on the shirt for our screen printed items. Most say wash cold and low heat dry.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jbigelow said:


> I am washing in hot water and high heat for testing


All 100% cotton t-shirts will shrink excessively if you wash this way, even pre-washed garments.

Those that don't know not to wash this way will know once they do it the first time. 

Test wash your tees following the wash guidelines on the label. Tell us what happens.


----------

